# My "I've never been to a Sephora or MAC Pro before" haul



## lobsteriffic (Aug 21, 2007)

So I live in the middle of nowhere in Canada. As such, I had never been to a Sephora nor a MAC Pro store. I was recently in San Francisco for a business trip and checked out both. Let me just say that David at MAC Pro is a total sweetheart...I explained where I was from and he took so much time to show me all the fun things at MAC Pro and was just really great. 







MAC Pro:
Gentle Fume Eyes
Smoke Signal Pigment
Dark Soul Pigment
Bright Fuchsia Pigment
Pink Pearl Pigment
Platinum Pigment
Foxtail Technakohl
Shell CCB
242 Brush
Not pictured: 15 e/s palette, mixing medium

Sephora:
Nars Taos
Nars Deep Throat
UDPP
Dior Addict Plastic Lip Gloss
Bourjois lip gloss
Benefit Boi-ing
Smashbox Brow Tech

I'm a very poor girl now.


----------



## Nicolah (Aug 21, 2007)

Aw I'm jealous! It all looks good.


----------



## Ms. Z (Aug 21, 2007)

Great haul! 



Enjoy! ​


----------



## jeanninep (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow! Great Haul I love lobster,too!


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Aug 21, 2007)

Ohhh, what an awesome haul. I loooove NARS! Sephora got me hooked on that brand. And that UDPP is a lifesaver. Enjoy your new goodies!


----------



## jannax212 (Aug 21, 2007)

GREAT haul!!!!!


----------



## user46 (Aug 21, 2007)

can i just say you were deprived? lol, GREEAT haul. i want to go to a mac PRO!!


----------



## lethaldesign (Aug 23, 2007)

Beeeeautiful haul!!! I

 live in California &have yet to go to a MAC Pro. I love the girls at my freestanding so much that I never venture out of my way for my MAC stuff. I do want to check out a lot of the Pro items though so I'll make it to one soon!


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Aug 23, 2007)

Nice Haul !


----------



## lady_bird (Aug 24, 2007)

It looks nice


----------



## emmieloulovely (Aug 24, 2007)

Fabulous haul!  So many nice pigments!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 1, 2007)

Gorgeous! I see a few things I need to get next time!


----------



## Danapotter (Sep 2, 2007)

That must have been really fun! Enjoy all those products!


----------



## slvrlips (Sep 2, 2007)

Coalface Face Wash


----------



## slowhoney (Sep 4, 2007)

Have you tried Boi-ing yet? I need a heavy duty concealer and have heard good things about this!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 4, 2007)

yay for goodies!


----------



## dmenchi (Nov 11, 2007)

wow! enjoy your goddies! post some looks you created with those


----------

